# Ugly Brown Bug



## greybeard (Jun 8, 2013)

Found this one on the back of the couch in the living room.  He/She is now outside where he/she belongs.




ugly brown bug (1 of 1) by Greybeard16, on Flickr


----------



## EDL (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks like a stink bug


----------



## esselle (Jun 9, 2013)

you actually made this bug NOT look ugly. 
interesting shot, i like your attention to detail.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 9, 2013)

esselle said:


> you actually made this bug NOT look ugly.
> interesting shot, i like your attention to detail.


Thank you.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 9, 2013)

As soon as I read the title, I just KNEW it was gonna be a stinkbug. Man, how I LOATHE those things! They have absolutely invaded my home (and others in the area) in the past two years and they are awful to try to get rid of, because if you kill 'em...well, they STINK!  But I refuse to let them live if they've decided to enter my home. 

Last year, I was so desperate for something to shoot that I took some pictures of them (one of them that was smart enough to stay outside!). They DO make for a nice photo!  But I still hate 'em. :lmao:

(Had to go back and look at my pics from last year, so thanks--now I've looked at a stinkbug TWICE today.  Here's one of them if you're interested--won't derail your thread with my pic!)


----------

